# Wanted: Interviews for magazine article on people affected by FBAR FACTA



## PeterPaul

Hi all,

I apologize for dropping in on the site but I was intrigued by some of the threads concerning the new aggressive U.S. tax policies towards U.S. expats living in Canada. I'm researching a story for a national Canadian magazine on this subject and would love to interview several seniors who are either affected by this legislation or worried that they might be stuck with fines/penalties. The article would appear in the march issue of our next magazine. The idea behind the piece is to lobby Min Flaherty et al to realize how many long-time Canadians are living in fear because of this threat. Thanks for your consideration. 

Many Thanks,
Peter


----------



## pwdunn

PeterPaul said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I apologize for dropping in on the site but I was intrigued by some of the threads concerning the new aggressive U.S. tax policies towards U.S. expats living in Canada. I'm researching a story for a national Canadian magazine on this subject and would love to interview several seniors who are either affected by this legislation or worried that they might be stuck with fines/penalties. The article would appear in the march issue of our next magazine. The idea behind the piece is to lobby Min Flaherty et al to realize how many long-time Canadians are living in fear because of this threat. Thanks for your consideration.
> 
> Many Thanks,
> Peter


First, you don't need to apologize at all. We welcome anyone who will make our plight more widely known.

But why just seniors? Are they the only ones being struck by this? I think not.


----------



## PeterPaul

PetrosResearch said:


> First, you don't need to apologize at all. We welcome anyone who will make our plight more widely known.
> 
> But why just seniors? Are they the only ones being struck by this? I think not.


Thanks for getting back to me. The magazine I"m writing for is aimed at boomers so I thought I'd look for seniors. But really, anyone 45 and over would be great to talk to.
PM


----------



## Cafreeb12

PeterPaul said:


> Thanks for getting back to me. The magazine I"m writing for is aimed at boomers so I thought I'd look for seniors. But really, anyone 45 and over would be great to talk to.
> PM



Please email me @ [email protected]. I am interested in speaking with you. I am fifty three and would meet your criteria.


----------



## Guest

PeterPaul said:


> Thanks for getting back to me. The magazine I"m writing for is aimed at boomers so I thought I'd look for seniors. But really, anyone 45 and over would be great to talk to.
> PM


I can't send you a private email and I don't care to post my email address on this forum. Once you've had four or more posts, please send me a private email and I'll give you an earful about the issue of over-50 Canadian-citizen expat Americans in Canada who thought they'd lost their US citizenship (and had WANTED to do so) decades ago and are now told by US officials they're still US citizens (bull****) and owe them back taxes and penalties. Or read the PDF at my other post below then if you wish contact Cafreeb1 who has my private email address and has my permission to forward it to you privately, if you want to speak about this.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...a-how-us-arbitrarily-defines-citizenship.html
see especially the PDF attachment to this post.


----------



## Guest

PeterPaul said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I apologize for dropping in on the site but I was intrigued by some of the threads concerning the new aggressive U.S. tax policies towards U.S. expats living in Canada. I'm researching a story for a national Canadian magazine on this subject and would love to interview several seniors who are either affected by this legislation or worried that they might be stuck with fines/penalties. The article would appear in the march issue of our next magazine. The idea behind the piece is to lobby Min Flaherty et al to realize how many long-time Canadians are living in fear because of this threat. Thanks for your consideration.
> 
> Many Thanks,
> Peter


Thanks for offering us this opportunity. I am 56 and meet your criteria. 
[email protected]


----------



## Cafreeb12

nobledreamer said:


> Thanks for offering us this opportunity. I am 56 and meet your criteria.
> [email protected]


SO glad you are able to be contacted for this Noble. Thank you!


----------



## Guest

Cafreeb12 said:


> SO glad you are able to be contacted for this Noble. Thank you!


You're welcome, though I don't know why I _wouldn't_ be able to be contacted. :doh: seem to be a bit thick upstairs today.....


----------



## Cafreeb12

nobledreamer said:


> You're welcome, though I don't know why I _wouldn't_ be able to be contacted. :doh: seem to be a bit thick upstairs today.....


haha! No my wording is off there and has been today quite a bit! I just meant I don't think you've had an interview of this kind yet and I'm glad you are going to!


----------



## Guest

*Registered Disability Saving Plan (RDSP) -- Recommended Improvements*

Top 10 Improvements to the RDSP | Registered Disability Savings Plan | RDSP Resource Centre

Top 10 Improvements to the RDSP

Posted on November 18th, 2011 

While preparing for the federal government RDSP Consultations currently underway, I have formulated my top 10 list of reforms to improve the Registered Disability Savings Plan to make it more useful for Canadians.

*10. The RDSP should be exempted so that income earned in RDSPs and income received from RDSPs is not taxable in the United States for American RDSP beneficiaries living in Canada. 

Technically, this is not a reform that the Government of Canada can undertake, therefore the RDSP should be added to the agenda the next time the Convention between Canada and the United States of America with Respect to Taxes on Income and on Capital is reviewed.*


----------



## tveith

PeterPaul said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I apologize for dropping in on the site but I was intrigued by some of the threads concerning the new aggressive U.S. tax policies towards U.S. expats living in Canada. I'm researching a story for a national Canadian magazine on this subject and would love to interview several seniors who are either affected by this legislation or worried that they might be stuck with fines/penalties. The article would appear in the march issue of our next magazine. The idea behind the piece is to lobby Min Flaherty et al to realize how many long-time Canadians are living in fear because of this threat. Thanks for your consideration.
> 
> Many Thanks,
> Peter


Hello - I would be interested in speaking to you further - would also appreciate if you could update this forum once the article has been published - I'm certain there are many of us who would like to read this. My entire family has been impacted by this threat. Thank you.


----------



## Guest

*Phone Interview with PeterPaul*

I spoke to Peter for a half hour today. I felt it was a productive meeting and was very happy that he understands that the main problem is not taxes per se but the horrific misapplication of requirements regarding FBAR and beyond. I tried to make sure it was clear that the issue was incredibly complicated and that I could only speak to the issues as they applied to me. Example, there seem to be three basic "types" here: "Accidental" Americans, "Relinquished" Americans (where an expatriating act was understood to automatically give up citizenship a la Schubert and until the time when US acknowledged dual and/or "New" Canadians a la PetrosResearch who knew enough to indicate it and not have a passport, vote etc) and for lack of a better term, "Dual by Choice" as a catchall for those who came many years ago as students or to marry and now must renounce or else pay dearly to keep their citizenship. 

The magazine will go to press in mid-January which may seem a long time from now but with the holidays coming up, anyone who meets the criteria he has set and is considering being interviewed, please don't wait too long. It's a great opportunity for us!

He also asked if we were forming an association.....I found it an interesting idea, to pool our resources of experience and knowledge to add fuel to the fire of fighting this bloody mess. :flame:


----------



## pwdunn

nobledreamer said:


> He also asked if we were forming an association.....I found it an interesting idea, to pool our resources of experience and knowledge to add fuel to the fire of fighting this bloody mess. :flame:


Yes, let's call it Expats Anonymous (EA), and when anyone is tempted to file an FBAR form, he or she calls another member who will talk them out of it. Also, you have a sponsor who helps you over the difficult times; also the possibility of interventions where all the friends gather just in case someone is about to pay their life savings to the IRS.


----------

